#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  A Scotsman living in Issan

## terry57

Meet Mike, Pan and her daughter. I met Mike and Pan at a guest house in Nong Khai, he was sitting in the restaurant on his own drinking an ice cold dark Lao, I was impressed immediately and stagerred out of the restaurant 5 hours later after drinking ten, I left the rest of the carton to Mike and he killed 14 that night with no problem what so ever. In the course of our discussion Mike  invited me to stay at his house down in Amphur khong.  Having never heard of it and never stayed in a village I told him I could possibly rock up after exploring Nong Khai and Khon Kaen,   Amphur Khong is 2 hours south of Khon Kaen by train. He told me to call him and he would meet the train as there village is approx 16 klm outside of khong. Mike has built his house with the idea of turning it into a Home Stay and it has 4 separate bedroom's complete with aircon, hot water,  TV, dvd and a huge On Suite attached to each room.  The idea of this thread is to introduce punters to a traditional Thai village and also give Mike some exposure for his Home Stay idea. A very friendly, genuine couple,  I spent 3 days with them and there hospitality was legendary  considering they did not know me except for I loved to drink dark Lao beer.  :Smile: 
Anyway meet mike and pan, maybe some of you fellas from Pattaya might recognize this fella as he used to run a bar there for 5 years before retiring to Amphur Khong.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

This is the owner, an ex monk who loves to play tennis and have a big beer before turning in.

----------


## Norton

> My gaff for the 4 days I spent in nong khai, I liked this little town.


Nice pics.  Those your big feet shoes I see? :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Enjoyed this city very much as it houses the largest University in North East Thailand and buzzes along with all the young people that inhabit it.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

^^^

Size 9's mate.    :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Had no idea where this town was as it was not in my guide book and I had never heard of it. Turns out it was 2 hours south of Khon Kaen and 1 hour north of Khorat on the main north south rail line.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

A very comfortable house with all the comforts plus sat TV. The only thing he ain't got is Internet access but is working on it. I'm sure once I tell him I've finished this thread he will have it.

----------


## terry57

Mike has this pond stocked with fresh water Red Snapper and another specie of edible fish. He has discovered that having such a large pond is a problem as it causes the fish to be very slow growing and its costing him a bomb in fish food. There are a huge amount of fish in this pond,  its his hobby.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

Two adults and a girl live in this house. They have 3 cars 2 motor cycles and a heap of push bikes.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
needs a few flowers and a slide and maybe some animals.

----------


## terry57

^

There working on it , something to do for the rest of there lives.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

This is the family home that Pan and her sisters where raised in. Her parents have worked this land all there lives and gave me permission to photograph the surrounding buildings as there is a huge amount of history here. They own quite a considerable amount of land and as you will see in the following images its a beautiful property surrounded by fish ponds and palm trees.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## Gallowspole

> 


They may keep pigs or chickens in it. The pig or chicken shit drops into the water to feed the fish.

----------


## rawlins

Good thread Terry... looks like a good quality of life he has got up there...

----------


## bkkmadness

Another top thread from Terence, nice pics too.  Looks like the good life up there. :Smile:

----------


## astasinim

Good thread Tel. You got around a bit on this trip didnt you.

----------


## bjsanook

More likely ducks. The floor is only slats which allows them to get up into the covered area.

----------


## Aquaman

Looks like the cage that Dinero and his mates were in in "Deerhunter"

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

Khong is in the middle of no where,  a very pleasant little town with a small community of expats married to local lady's.  Mike gets around,  was in charge of the social scene up there at one time,  the boys like to contribute to the locals as they sponsor the local orphanage  and have done a brilliant job helping these poor kids.  I met some of mikes friends,  he knows everybody being the friendly outgoing fella he is. One of the lads has just started to build his mansion, they do not mess around up here when it comes to building houses  and are spending big dollars on them, I was very surprise at what is happening out here in Issan.

----------


## terry57

Most of the hard work is done by the women, I was here in January 2008 in the cool season,  come April it will be 40 odd.  Most farang would not be able to hack working in these conditions but the Thai just keep plugging away.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

Mike and Pan are open for business,  there idea is to offer punters the opportunity to stay in a local village supplying good quality food with all the comforts provided, experiencing village life through the eyes of the locals.

A unique opportunity for people who would like to experience a country town but not stay in a hotel as there ain't none in this town,  I'm very lucky I had a chance encounter with these good people in Nong Khai. 

Hence my love of independent travel. 

Mike- Pan,  The Look-Inn Home Stay,   DA-LUK-HIN,   Korat.
28 Moo Ban Da-Luk-Hin,    Non Muang Kham-Sa-Kasang, 
Nakon Ratchisima Korat 30290.    

Mike : Phone 085-2110892  Pan : 086-1398480.  


Hope you enjoyed this thread. cheers.

----------


## terry57

:Smile:

----------


## terry57

Pan did not smoke,  drink or gamble. 

Mike's exact words to me were : 

" Theres only room enough in this family for one drunk. "   :Smile: 

He assured me this was the way to a harmonic relationship with the Thai female,  in his case he's correct as they have been together 8 years.

On ya Mike a Pan.   :Wink:

----------


## Carnwadrick

Awesome thread Terry...Those rascally Scots are just everywhere...Looks great up there in Khong be nice to visit on my next travel

----------


## The_Dude

Excellent report and the photos look great!

----------


## Texpat

> Most of the hard work is done by the women, I was here in January 2008 in the cool season, come April it will be 40 odd. Most farang would not be able to hack working in these conditions but the Thai just keep plugging away.


What's that? A backhoe and motorized wheelbarrow? Damn softies. The grunts that built my house used neither. Dug all the footings by hand and carried mixed cement in plastic buckets. Still primitive by any standard -- and another very nice thread, Terry. Well done. Your photography is good and your descriptions are great, but what I like best is your tone and attitude. Makes a grouchy old twat like me want to go out and meet people.  :Smile:

----------


## Luckydog

Applause applause applause Terry old bean. Super report.

I would like to visit but dont know if my two Dogs would be welcome?

Once I get to grips with posting pics I will try to do something as good.

----------


## terry57

^

They have 4 dogs that protect this property and they are treated as part of the family.

One dog is the boss cocky,  he sleeps in a chair at the front door  " Booyay " is his name,  the others are the foot solduers and patrol the boundaries at night, nothing gets close to this property and its brilliant to see them at work.  

Anyway give Mike a call as I'm sure it wont be a problem.

----------


## Chong Boy

excellent report, will try to visit next time I'm down that way and have a dark one with a fellow Scot. Place looks great in the pics

I'm agreeing with the pigs idea in the cages, seen a few similar in Isan

----------


## smeden

wery nice pics thanks for the god story keep them comming     :goldcup:

----------


## gos

Great pictures and thread I will be travelling between khon kaen and  Khorat later this year I will call in there and stay a few days with them thanks Terry
You must live in Perth I am just leaving Perth to live in Thailand

----------


## terry57

^
Lucky you,   I'm about 2 years behind you.

Mike and Pan will make you very welcome so enjoy yourself.

----------


## micksterbs

Yeah, good report Terry. Thanks for that! I go up to NK for visa runs and always think that I'd like to live there. Has a nice feel to it, you know? That guesthouse you mentioned; is it over the road from a temple? Just looks familiar.

----------


## terry57

^

Nope.   Its in the middle of a field on 3 rai of land outside the main town.

----------


## hillbilly

Some excellent photos!

----------


## rick75

Great story, thanks for taking the time to do it.

----------


## BILLER

glad you enjoyed your stay with my mate mike i had afew beers with him a few days ago as i have house in khong but had to come back to uk issan ROCKS!! best kept secret in thailand                               cheers

----------


## Norton

> *issan ROCKS!!* best kept secret in thailand cheers


Shhhh.... :Wink:

----------


## Fabian

^ Agree, that's really a secret even amongst many who have been there.

----------


## cheeky farang

:cmn: Well I found an interesting website about OUR MAN in Issan

Home Stay

The whoremongering section made me smile !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dirtydog

^He spells like a retarded 5 year old.

----------


## Chairman Mao

Cheers Tezza, so it's still up and running. Fancy a ride up to a few mates a 100km past it so might take in Phi Mai temple and then a night there.

----------


## terry57

Friggin hell, threads been bumped from 3 years ago. 

Bloody brilliant to see that they got there project up and running as they are really brilliant people and have also used some of my photos on there own web sight which for me is a bit of a compliment.

Funny thing about the whoremonger section, when I stayed with Mike he told me if I wanted to bring a girl back it would be OK.

Firstly we where in the middle of nowhere and where was I going to get one anyway ? and secondly I thought that it would be a tad out of order shagging in his family home with his 10 year old daughter present.

Jeez eh, its a funny old world innit.  :Smile: 

So in conclusion, next time I'm back in Issan I'm booking out his whole foking house and getting an orgy happening whilst at the same time necking a shit load of Dark Beer Lao.    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Happy days punters.  :France:

----------


## 9999

Good stuff, old threads with content like this should be bumped more often for those of us that missed them.

----------


## bobo746

Good story & pics terry glad it got bumped i hadn't seen it yet.

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by BILLER
> 
> *issan ROCKS!!* best kept secret in thailand cheers
> 
> 
> Shhhh....


Now our property value wont go up  :Confused:

----------


## Bob63

Nice thread

----------


## Bobcock

King Willy's 'ladyboy' GF came from Khong.

Don't know if he ever went there.

----------


## terry57

^
Yes I already new that Bobby. 

The ladyboy is now employed full time by Mike and has become a firm fixture amongst his harem.

" She/ He "  will not shag any Teflers from Jakarta as Willy had turned out to be such a disappointing shag it simply was not worth the effort.   

Further information came forward that Willy was also a lousy tipper and a tad on the smelly side .   :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> King Willy's 'ladyboy' GF came from Khong.
> 
> Don't know if he ever went there.


Wasnt allowed. She didnt want to bring me 'home' cos family would talk. So she told me. When he grandmother died, she didnt know what to do, so I bundled her into the car and drove her. At Korat she suddenly decided that she would get the bus for the last hour of the trip and she got out. 

I drove back home.




> " She/ He " will not shag any Teflers from Jakarta as Willy had turned out to be such a disappointing shag it simply was not worth the effort. 
> 
> Further information came forward that Willy was also a lousy tipper and a tad on the smelly side .


Jeese, I'm not even posting and I get mentions from you... mind, you do have such biting wit.

----------


## cheeky farang

[QUOTE=cheeky farang;1803117] :cmn: Well I found an interesting website about OUR MAN in Issan

[url=http://[/url]

I see the site now has a serious website www.issanbusiness.com/homestay . It seems they get a good few customers there. Maybe it was the attraction from the old website!!!!!.

----------


## isanmick

Glad this thread was bumped Terry, nice one.

----------


## Chairman Mao

Hope the village girls are still for rent, the new website seems a bit lacking. Might head up there next month.

----------


## terry57

> I see the site now has a serious website www.issanbusiness.com/homestay . It seems they get a good few customers there. Maybe it was the attraction from the old website!!!!!.




Jeez, considering I don't even live in Thailand I have been Involved in some ground breaking events. 

I was a pioneer in the Scuba Industry on Koh Tao in 88 and now this friggin business in the middle of Issan just through a chance meeting with Mike and Pan before any bastard was going there.

Bloody great to see they are using some of my Photos and I'm going to rock up out of the blue one day and surprise them. 

Independent travel Eh,  its really given me one hell of a life. 

Glad to see they have dropped the advertising for the hookers as not every body is a monger and that shite will turn off any genuine travelers.

The future looks bright for Pan,  Mike told me that was his main concern when he finally pops a clog.  Set her up now before it happens.

On ya Mike, your a dam top Scotsman.

I'll email him and get him to advertise his business on Teak Door, sure it will generate some business.

----------


## Begbie

Good luck to him.

----------


## sunsetter

^ lunatics, fairplay to them  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Friggin threads punching up over 8k hits.  :Smile: 

Put me on the Pay roll DD.

Oh fok it, don't bother a " Dark Beer Lao ' will do.

----------


## natalie8

Great thread, Terry. I'm tempted to go there now.

----------


## brettandlek

Hey Terry,
My missus comes from here and i was stressing about staying on the farm with no shower etc when we go back there in 9 days (if the Qantas strikes dont hamper us) I was unaware of any accomodation local to the folks, but somebody just alerted me to this thread from another forum, just about to email them, problem solved.  :bananaman: thanks

----------


## Crepitus

> This is the family home that Pan and her sisters where raised in. Her parents have worked this land all there lives and gave me permission to photograph the surrounding buildings as there is a huge amount of history here. They own quite a considerable amount of land and as you will see in the following images its a beautiful property surrounded by fish ponds and palm trees.



nice! what could be better...?

----------


## brettandlek

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> 
> This is the family home that Pan and her sisters where raised in. Her parents have worked this land all there lives and gave me permission to photograph the surrounding buildings as there is a huge amount of history here. They own quite a considerable amount of land and as you will see in the following images its a beautiful property surrounded by fish ponds and palm trees. 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> nice! what could be better...?


5555555 :smiley laughing:

----------


## cheeky farang

Sorry to inform you Mike passed away yesterday after losing his battle with cancer.
Korat has lost a colourful character and will be missed by many.
God / Buddha bless him if there is such a thing.

CF ( a Darwinist )

----------


## blowin

Wow how sad for him and his family I always said that some day when I made it up his way I would visit him. I will think of him over here in Ireland and raise an drink for him tonight. RIP

----------


## terry57

I've just received an Email informing me of Mikes passing, I'm in Vietnam at the moment and have just checked my email. 

Dam fine Scotsman was Mike who contributed to the Khong community in a large way. Assisting the local orphanage and rallying the small expat community to put back into the local scene what they have gained by living there.

Mike was only in his mid sixties and this is the second friend I have had pass in Thailand within the last 4 months. 

A tad young to throw in the towel but a life lived large, Onya mike and party on dude. 

Any travelers are welcome to support Pan in her Guesthouse venture as this is what Mike was counting on when he eventually passed.

Cheers all.

----------


## natalie8

> Any travelers are welcome to support Pan in her Guesthouse venture as this is what Mike was counting on when he eventually passed.


I'll definitely look at going there next year. I heard about this sad news on another thread started for this purpose by cheeky farang.

----------

